# Dai Won (David) Moon



## RobBnTX (Jun 7, 2009)

Just thought I would share something I came across while surfing for TKD videos on the Web.

Grandmaster David Moon has always been an inspiration to me.  I am now 52 years old but my first exposure to Tae Kwon Do was when I was 11 in 1968, and my dad took me to a TKD demonstration by David Moon and his students in a local department store in Lubbock TX . GM Moon had a school located in Lubbock at the time before he moved to Mexico City at the invitation of the Mexican government.  I was astonished by his jump kicks, board breaking and his agility.  He seemed to throw his students around with such ease that it boggled my young mind. 

The following link is in Spanish but I hope everyone enjoys the videos.
http://www.katana.com.mx/daiwonmoonvideos.htm

RFB


----------



## Manny (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi I'm a Mexican, and yes Dai Won Moon is considered the father of the TKD in Mexico but he was not the first korean to teacj TKD in my country.

Back in 1966-67 master An Dae Sup was in Mexico teaching TKD (Ji Do Kwan) but he did not stayed in Mexico like profesor Moon did.

If I recall professor Moon came in 1968 and then he eturned Mexico to live here.

Manny


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, yes I remember him being in Lubbock since my Grandparents are from there. My father also knew him as well. Excellent instructor.


----------



## Manny (Jun 8, 2009)

Something tell me in those years (1968-69) in Mexico waht Dai Won Moon taught was Tang Soo Do, in Mexico was named Korean Karate if I recall.

Dr.Manuel Mondragon y Kalb an avid karateka bring Dai Won Moon to Mexico to teach Karate Koreano and they were associates wiht the first dojan of karate Koreano.

Dai Won Moon took the fisrts mexican team to Korea in 1973 if I recall to the first TKD International Championships were Mexican team won the bronce medal. The firts students of Profesor Moon were Isaias Dueñas, Ramiro Guzman,Ernesto Moran amoung others.

Manny


----------



## RobBnTX (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry, double post


----------



## RobBnTX (Jun 8, 2009)

Manny, you are correct, back in those days, GM Moon was still using the name, "Tang Soo Do,"  Back then, it was  simply "Korean Karate" to most everyone. 

Have you ever read about the harsh conditions GM Moon trained under? You can read his bio here, this is an English translation of a Spanish Web page,
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://spiningworkoutmonroygarcia.blogspot.com/2009/01/dai-won-moon-biografa.html&ei=7NMqSoP1F96LtgerhI3GCA&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=36&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522Tae%2BKwon%2BDo%2522%2BOR%2B%2522Moo%2BDuk%2BKwan%2522%2B%2522Dai%2BWon%2BMoon%2522%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26num%3D50

Also if you have access to back copies of TKD Times, see the article, "Whatever Happened to David Moon" in the Oct. 1996 edition starting on page  56.

RFB


----------



## Manny (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr.Moon is quite a leyend here in Mexico, my roots are Ji Do Kwan and both schools Moo Duk Kwan And Ji Do Kwan were fierce enemies (sportly talking) in the tournament circuits here in Mexico.

There is a debate about which one was first in Mexico Moo Duk Kwan with professor Moon or Ji Do Kwan witj maester An Dae Sup, the truth is Professor Moon fall in love with Mexico and he stayed here and has worked a lot promoting TKD.

Manny


----------



## Master K (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow!  That's too funny.  Just the other day I was speaking with some members of the senior members of the Moo Duk Kwan and Master Moon's name was mentioned.  It's great to see that he is doing well.


----------



## Miles (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

